# Bugs In Locust tank & Half Eaten Locust!!!



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Came to clean my locust tank today and there were loads of little hairy like caterpillars/woodlice, i did a search and found some people have found the same but no one had taken any pics. I took pics as i wanted to check this is ok? its only cause i havent cleaned the locust tank out for about 3 weeks :whistling2: It freaked me out a bit, thought they were maggots at first!









Also when cleaning it out i found quite a few dead ones which am i meant to take these out as soon as i see them dead? but also i found about 4 half eaten locust but 2 of them were still alive!!!:gasp::gasp: i then killed these as it wasn't fair! is there a reason there are half eaten? Could it be the little bugs eating them alive? or is it the locust eating each other?

Cheers for any advice 
Lewis


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

You killed innocent bugs, that's what's not fair here.


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

them bugs are the bugs that come in live food tubs that eat all of the waste in there, they soon turn into beetles and are very good at flying so u might wana get rid of them if u haven't all ready, as for the half eaten locusts, locusts eat each other as soon as one dies, its probably like a treat for them instead of veg and that haha


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

mrkeda said:


> You killed innocent bugs, that's what's not fair here.


I don't know if your being sarcastic or not lol! They were half eaten cudnt fly and only had 2 front legs! That's why I killed it 

Thanks for the advice joey

Lewis


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

If you find Lewis that your locusts are turning cannibalistic then I'd suggest feeding more. I find they'll turn on each other if they're really hungry. It is natural though for them to eat the dead ones so if they're dead before beng eaten I wouldn't worry.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

So it's not those little bug eating them? 

Cheers for the comments

Lewis


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

those hairy bugs eat dead flesh. i think they used/use them to eat the flesh off of skeletons for preservation/display. I dont think that they are predators, but i remove them from my cricket colonies just in case. 

your half dead locusts may be down to poor feeding. i don't know much about locusts but if crickets don't get enough protein they start eating each other. I buy those dried mealworms that are for birds as they are high in protein, the crickets seem to love them :lol2::2thumb:

WILD BIRD DRIED MEALWORMS FOOD - 1 LITRE TUB [BARGAIN]: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They are the larvae of dermestid beetles- which often turn up in cricket portions and colonies. They eat dead insects, but aren't any threat to living ones- although they are a total menace in places like museums, with a lot of dried specimens! I feed them to my frogs, when they turn up.


----------

